# FaeryBee - The Movie



## SPBudgie

Deb (FaeryBee) gave me the great honor of requesting a film about her and her pets. She made available to me many old photos of her past on facebook, and all the photos she's shared on Talk Budgies. This film spans her life, from early childhood, up to and including our virtual attendance at the Royal Wedding, last year.
Hope you enjoy this celebration of our very own, beloved FaeryBee!






Important:

Please click the "HD" on the bottom right of the movie screen, then click play, Then click pause, and let it load fully ( it takes awhile to load, but unless you play it in "HD", it stutters, hiccups, and generally behaves badly...)

If it really won't play nice, it just might do better here, on YouTube:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSTPg0Q1HKA&list=UUUu1TZRe4CxYgXFO_D6WKQw&index=1&feature=plcp"]The FaeryBee - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Passenger

That is beautiful


----------



## apolline

What a cute video. How nice of you to make it.


----------



## eduardo

That is the sweetest thing! Once again, Ollie has done an excellent job! Love it.


----------



## Shahzadi

What a sweet video, Deborah you were so cute 

As usual, you did an amazing job Ollie. :hug:


----------



## jane1888

OMG that was awesome something to keep forever i hope debs enjoyed it as much as i did you done an awesome job SPBudgie


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ollie did such a wonderful job with this movie that I am simply in awe of her creative talents.

I LOVE it and will unquestionably treasure it always!

With her permission, I've shared it with some of my friends and family members.

Thank you again, Ollie, for investing so much of your time and effort to create such a wonderful tribute to my memories. :hug:*


----------



## Budgiekin

Oh wowy! That was so well done! I feel like we got to know you that much better Deb! Just beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPBudgie

SillieLillie9714 said:


> That is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## SPBudgie

apolline said:


> What a cute video. How nice of you to make it.


Thanks so much!


----------



## SPBudgie

eduardo said:


> That is the sweetest thing! Once again, Ollie has done an excellent job! Love it.


Thank you, Dee! I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## SPBudgie

i♥mybudgies;953411 said:


> What a sweet video, Deborah you were so cute
> 
> As usual, you did an amazing job Ollie. :hug:


Thank you so very much! 
Deborah was a cutie pie, and still is!


----------



## SPBudgie

jane1888 said:


> OMG that was awesome something to keep forever i hope debs enjoyed it as much as i did you done an awesome job SPBudgie


Thank you, Jane! It is very sweet of you to comment!


----------



## SPBudgie

Budgiekin said:


> Oh wowy! That was so well done! I feel like we got to know you that much better Deb! Just beautiful.
> 
> Thank you so much, Kim! It means alot to me that you enjoyed getting to know Deb better, through this little film - I did, too!


----------



## MajesticWings

*lovely! bravo!:bowdown:*


----------



## SPBudgie

budgielove12 said:


> *lovely! bravo!:bowdown:*


Thanks so much!


----------



## rockybudgeboa

Only one word, BREATHTAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE THAT SOO MUCH BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SPBudgie

rockybudgeboa said:


> Only one word, BREATHTAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE THAT SOO MUCH BEAUTIFUL


Leslie! That's the nicest review, ever. Thank you so much, girl! You absolutely made my day.


----------



## rockybudgeboa

I speak the truth. You are SO special and SO wonderful And so is Deborah


----------



## Athyx

*Super nice of you to put this together. It's very beautiful.*


----------



## SPBudgie

Athyx said:


> *Super nice of you to put this together. It's very beautiful.*


Thank you so much - very kind of you, and I appreciate your comment!


----------



## ~Connie~

Hi my dear friend!!!! Wow wow wonderful video illustrating the whole life of Deb!!!
such long movie, I can tell how much effort u hv put in in getting everything together. 
really a big project Ollie Ollie!!! 

You definately surprised everyone with this.

Sorry I only view it now due to the length. Too obvious if watching in office .


----------



## SPBudgie

~Connie~ said:


> Hi my dear friend!!!! Wow wow wonderful video illustrating the whole life of Deb!!!
> such long movie, I can tell how much effort u hv put in in getting everything together.
> really a big project Ollie Ollie!!!
> 
> You definately surprised everyone with this.
> 
> Sorry I only view it now due to the length. Too obvious if watching in office .


Connie! Thank you so much, sweetheart!
Yes - it was a big project - a labor of love, to be sure. Deb was a pleasure to get to know in this way, and gave me such wonderful pictures to work with - It's the work I love to do best. Budgie movies are great fun, but People movies are my heart - And Budgie/People movies - well, it doesn't get much better than that!
(That's why I asked if you had any pictures of your childhood - I'd love to make you a personal film, too...) I never really know what I'm getting into, but it's always a compassionate journey of the heart for me.


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Just beautiful! So well done - i envy anyone so creative!


----------



## SPBudgie

Lulu58 said:


> Just beautiful! So well done - i envy anyone so creative!


Thank you so much, Little Miss Lulu, but there's really no need for envy - You, too, have great creative talent in digital artwork - I've seen it!

I claim the source of my creativity to be Jesus Christ, The Creator Himself. You see, I don't personally Know the people or budgies in my films, (though I am acquainted). It's Jesus who gives me the visions of their heart and soul, through whatever they have shared with me (pictures, stories, etc.) - He reveals the beauty of His creation to me, with all the love and compassion He has for each soul, and lets me show what He sees, through the work of my hands. Simple and effective.


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Wow, that was so awesome! Loved it.*


----------



## SPBudgie

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Wow, that was so awesome! Loved it.*


Thanks so much! Very kind of you to comment!


----------

